
Confirm Idea - Test ideas against real people with as little work as possible - alexgrande
http://www.confirmidea.com/
======
Casseres
The "Yes" and "No" buttons are mailto links?! If you're going to go that
route, at least add a subject in the links that differentiate between which
button was pressed.

~~~
alexgrande
That was a mistake and removed.

------
namenotrequired
I'm not sure making people click "yes" or "no" does anything to confirm an
idea, by which I suppose you mean validating a hypothesis for an MVP?

~~~
alexgrande
I have similar reservations. The customer doesn't always know what they want.
However, would you agree people often can predict how they will behave if
accurately presented with a product? To spend 15 minutes to put an idea and a
question out there, it could yield quality results for accessing a direction.
Especially if A/B testing a screenshot or elevator pitch.

------
vwinsyee
I think Kickstarter or other crowdfunding platforms, where people vote with
their wallets, would be a better way to validate an idea.

~~~
alexgrande
You are right. But Kickstarters take money and time to do well.

This allows quick ideas to be tested.

